# Smoking Salmon (temperature?)



## asack125 (Apr 13, 2012)

I just purchased a Master Forge electric smoker and it's different then my last smoker because it has a temperature selection of low, med and high. *Which is the best temperature to maintain the salmon at?* I used a soy sauce, honey, hot oil, type brine, looking to have a sugar and spice type flavor when done. The last 30 minutes I like to top it with honey, cayenne, lemon to finish it off.

Ann

Redmond, WA


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome to the SMF Family. Please update your profile with your location and stop by Roll Call with more info and get a proper welcome...Here is one of the best threads on the subject of Salmon. Good Luck...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/91264/final-smoked-salmon-with-recipe-instructions-and-qview


----------

